# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Mariusz Pudzienowski wins 5th World's Strongest Man

## BgMc31

In a stunning finale, a couple weeks ago, Mariusz Pudzinowski bested American, Derrick Poundstone on the last evet (atlas stones) to win an unprecedented 5th World's Strongest Man title.

Check out www.ironmind.com for details!

----------


## Fat Guy

Why is this in the powerlifting forum? This is a strongman article...

----------


## BgMc31

> Why is this in the powerlifting forum? This is a strongman article...


Are you a mod? Why does it matter to you? To answer your question, several strongmen (including myself) post on this forum. There is no strongman forum here so the strongmen that post on this forum post here. Powerlifters and strongman training use similar principles.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Was it a good competition? I stopped following WSM when Savickas and a bunch of other guys stopped competing in it. Not trying to take anyting away from the other competitiors, but that year it didnt feel like much of a competition for Pudzianowski without Savickas and Virastyuk in the run, sounds like that has changed though?

----------


## BgMc31

Yep it was a great competition! It went down to the last event (atlas stones). As a matter of fact, American, Derrick Poundstone's stone slipped off the platform and Mariusz ended up winning! Very tight comp.

Strongman, especially, WSM did take a bit of a hit with the TWI/IFSA split. Taking the likes of Savickas, Virastuyk, and Koklyez (sp?). But with the severe financial decline of IFSA and the increased importance of the Arnold Classic, I guarantee you'll begin to see a lot more cross over. 

Strongman wants to avoid the alphabet soup that is powerlifting. No offense to our powerlifter brethren. We are all brothers in strength.

----------


## Fat Guy

> Are you a mod? Why does it matter to you? To answer your question, several strongmen (including myself) post on this forum. There is no strongman forum here so the strongmen that post on this forum post here. Powerlifters and strongman training use similar principles.



Maybe you might want to tell a mod or admin that you would like it if they created a strongman forum O.K. big guy?  :Welcome:

----------


## BgMc31

^^^already have and Doc Sus is workin on it...thanks for the concern.

----------


## Voice of Reason

Shit is there a link to this event? Damn i missed it. wtf...  :Hmmmm:

----------


## SmittyTheOX

If anyone finds a torrent or other link, post it up PLEASE!!!

----------


## SmittyTheOX

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMhsKkpvVLI

Now THAT was close. Derrick Poundstone tried to rish that last stone just too much. Was neck in neck before that!!!

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

> In a stunning finale, a couple weeks ago, Mariusz Pudzinowski bested American, Derrick Poundstone on the last evet (atlas stones) to win an unprecedented 5th World's Strongest Man title.
> 
> Check out www.ironmind.com for details!


Ah BgMC31 that is an awesome post! The title on the forum homepage was hard to miss, I knew as soon as I (inadvertently) read it Pudz had won. 

Dude you are a legend for posting this, Now i dont have to watch the event to find out how it ended up coz i read from your title! 
again man, 
thanks alot!

 :Aajack:

----------


## BgMc31

> Ah BgMC31 that is an awesome post! The title on the forum homepage was hard to miss, I knew as soon as I (inadvertently) read it Pudz had won. 
> 
> Dude you are a legend for posting this, Now i dont have to watch the event to find out how it ended up coz i read from your title! 
> again man, 
> thanks alot!


You are more than welcome! hahahahaha!

----------


## powerviking

first of all the strongest og them all wasint invited hehe zydrunas savickas and this years aronold classic mariusz was gonna compeat but when he heard that zydrunas was compeating he was not compeating anymore becouse he claimed he was hurt hehehe and now he is quit ye great victory the real monster is zydrunas savickas

----------


## Doc.Sust

> ^^^already have and Doc Sus is workin on it...thanks for the concern.


i put in the suggestion to an admin months ago, havent heard any news yet

strongman and powerlifting go hand in hand, please post all strongman material here until we get a separate forum,if we ever do, i love it and would never delete

congrats to Puzo. that was close. a lot of guys are coming close to puzo strength level and giving him a run for his money. he lost that close one to pfister and almost lost this one

----------

